# Pimped Izzo Duetto



## dwalsh1

This is an updated thread from March showing my new Duetto. I have now had custom wood made by Dave Stephens of HB. Also note the longer legs and different portafilter spouts. Hope the pics show OK. Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## AndyL

that's a very tasty looking bit of kit you have there. well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Did I mention that I hate you?









Seriously though that is beautiful. I think my wife may let me upgrade if I show her these pics.


----------



## dwalsh1

Show her Monkman. I think I love that machine more than my wife. Joke.


----------



## Glenn

That looks stunning. My wife has already given me licence to get a new machine to adorn the bench (she'd settle for a Strada EP if we had the space), and she was wowed by the look of the wood

Top notch.


----------



## sandykt

Definitely a great set up. Is your grinder a Mazzer Mini?


----------



## dwalsh1

Hi sandykt

It's a superjolly


----------



## garydyke1

jealous, that looks sick


----------



## BanishInstant

Wow, that setup looks great. When can I visit?


----------



## dwalsh1

BanishInstant said:


> Wow, that setup looks great. When can I visit?


 Anytime you like mate


----------



## Combercoffee

Wow I thought I was happy with my Duetto until I saw yours! It looks amazing.

Do you find any difference/benefit with the change of portafilter spouts?

Mark.


----------



## dwalsh1

Combercoffee said:


> Wow I thought I was happy with my Duetto until I saw yours! It looks amazing.
> 
> Do you find any difference/benefit with the change of portafilter spouts?
> 
> Mark.


Not really Mark. Just thought the stock Izzo ones looked cheap after looking at different machines.


----------



## Combercoffee

I agree with you Dennis. You've now got me thinking - can the spouts be changed on the Izzo portafilter? Also can the ones you added be purchased alone?

Ta

Mark.


----------



## dwalsh1

Yes to both questions Mark. Just unscrew the ones on your portafilter and screw the new ones on. http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/double-portafilter-spout/p264 You may as well change the feet as well. http://www.eepl.co.uk/round-stool-foot~4~25~2508 I'm thinking of changing the 50mm feet on mine at the moment to ones that are 90mm high


----------



## Combercoffee

Great Dennis thanks for that. Can't do anything with the feet I'm afraid - counter height is my problem! I'll change the portafilter spouts though-if I can get the old ones off, they seem to be welded on! I'll try a clamp.

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## HandsOnRoaster

Wow! We've got a Duetto too and I thought it looked pretty good ...... until I saw your photo's! The wood looks fab.

Cheers,


----------



## dwalsh1

Thanks for the encouraging comments. I should be plumbing it in next week using the Brita purity C range.


----------



## HandsOnRoaster

Good luck with the plumbing in. I plumbed our Duetto in recently - as we are not in a hard-water area I took the risk and haven't used a water filter/softener, but did put a pressure reducing valve on the mains feed, just in case. Switching over from the tank to mains was pretty easy and it seems to operate well - I read on another forum that the pressure from the mains feed can cause problems with the operating pressure of the machine, but it seems fine with the regulator set at just below 2 bar.

Cheers,


----------



## dwalsh1

HORoaster Not sure of incoming water pressure so how would I know if things are not right ?


----------



## HandsOnRoaster

Sorry for the delay in replying....The information that I received with the Duetto stated that the inlet water pressure to the Duetto should be in the 2-3 bar range (even though the rotary pump has a balanced bypass). From my limited knowledge I think most mains water pressures are unlikely to exceed this, but fitting a pressure reducing valve ensures this stays constant - I set the valve at just below 2 bar, so any fluctuations in water pressure should be regulated such that the supply to the Duetto doesn't fluctuate. I used a Reliance Easi-set 320 which was only around £25 from memory.

Cheers,


----------



## dwalsh1

Yeah. £21 that will do me. Cheers


----------



## PaulN

Stunning set up.... your so posh your espresso machine has a nice radiator too!


----------



## goodq

Just upgraded to the Duetto from the Alex v2. What a superb machine. Alex will be soon on sale


----------



## dwalsh1

Nice machine the Duetto but I like the Izzo pompei that Bella Barista has set up in their premises for customers. Could be next on my list.

http://www.chriscoffee.com/products/home/espresso/pompei


----------



## kevron

very nice setup, I really like the look of those duetto's


----------



## jimrobo

I sent HB an email asking them how much to do a custom portafilter the same as this and the steam/water valve knob the same and I got an email back saying they are not taking on jobs of that magnitude.

I didn't realise it was such a big job!


----------



## dwalsh1

Was you asking for 1 P/F handle and a water/steam/brew lever set? Did you e-mail Dave Stevens from HB?


----------



## jimrobo

Thats exactly what I asked for and they said they aren't taking on work of that magnitude. I just used the contact us section on their website.

Do you know Dave Stevens well? Is it worth me asking him?


----------



## dwalsh1

No I don't know him well. I found him odd from previous e-mails. Claudette from Bella Barista asked where I got the handles etc. I told her and gave her Daves e-mail address. When I spoke to Claudette again she told me that she had ordered from Dave Stephens. I sent Dave an e-mail explaining that I put Bella Barista on to him and hope he didn't mind. He said he was making 30 sets for her (check out her website cause she has now started selling them) and the guy never even said thanks. Crap attitude. If you want the handles then try again or go through BB but you may pay more? but I think he has an attitude. [email protected]

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeeaccessories/proddetail.asp?prod=handmadeturnedwoodhandle&cat=31

Good luck

dennis


----------



## jimrobo

thats probably why they replied and said they were too busy to do mine!! typical!!!!!


----------



## dwalsh1

Now plumbed in using a Brita Purity C150 with a pressure reducing valve set at 2bar. I have added really long legs because I feel I can work better with the machine being higher, also the drain is at a steeper angle leaving no residue in the hose.


----------



## Outlaw333

This, my friend is my dream set-up! except i am currently saving for the Duetto II. I have the Mini rather than the super-jolly as i prefer the size and I would never need anything more than the mini can handle! I adore the wood, it is truly stunning, what is the polish/laquer and what kind of maintenance does it require?


----------



## Outlaw333

Hold on.. that is the II isn't it?


----------



## dwalsh1

Yes Outlaw333 it is the II. Not sure of the polish/laquer but will endeavour to find out for you. The wood requires no maintenance, well not yet anyway. Regarding the mini, upgradeitis will rear it's head soon enough.


----------



## dwalsh1

Outlaw333:- Quote from Dave stephens of Home Barista.

Every handle is hand turned by me in my workshop to your specifications. Each handle is stabilized in Danish Oil under a vacuum to make the wood highly resilient and resistant to moisture. Then they get several coats of hand rubbed oil, the end product is akin to the finish of a fine musical instrument or heirloom furniture.

Hope that answers your questions..................dennis


----------



## Outlaw333

Wow, Sounds fantastic, that was my only concern, the woods ongoing stability in the given conditions. I am hoping that bella barista will let me go and play before i buy aswell, I would enjoy a chance to use it back to back with other pro-sumer machines.


----------



## Outlaw333

Ps, I am loving your pimped plumbing aswell! Thankyou for your info - Nick


----------



## dwalsh1

Nick. FYI Bella barista commissioned Dave Stephens of HB to make these handles so if you are interested you can buy the exact same ones as I have. I suspect the price could be higher than what I paid for obvious reasons. See earlier post...............dennis


----------



## ChrisP

I love the look of the turned wood on your machine. I've had a word with a mate down the road and he's knocking me up some knobs and portafilter handles as we speak!


----------



## 7tenths

Too cute for words, great setup. The wood looks superb, just the thing my E2K needs ;-)


----------



## dwalsh1

7tenths said:


> Too cute for words, great setup. The wood looks superb, just the thing my E2K needs ;-)


Thanks. Your pictures are not bad either.


----------

